# Gigabyte Mobo won't post with 8gb Ram



## bcomatts (Oct 24, 2008)

Just got some brand new hardware:

Gigabyte GA-EG43M-S2H, capable of handling 8GB 800mhz of ram @ 1.8v.
Intel E8500 3.16ghz
4x Corsair 2GB 800mhz 1.8v CM2X2048-6400C5

System refuses to post with all 4 sticks of Corsair in. It posts every time with 2 sticks running dual channel. Tested all 4 sticks. It posted when I tried 4 sticks of OCZ 512mb 800mhz OCZ2P8001GK.

I tried updating the BIOS... still won't post. I get continuous beeps which is suppose to mean a power issue, which doesn't make sense really (maybe it does?)

500w Atec PSU, which was running an AMD 3800+, 4x 1GB sticks of Ram no problem. 

I'm not running any video cards, just using the on board video. I even tried to get it to post with only the mobo plugged in, no HD or DVD roms were plugged in. Could it be power? Something else?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DV83R (Oct 24, 2008)

im not to sure on this topic, but may i suggest that one of the sticks or RAM is faulty, i suggest u download a free memory tester like memtest and test the sticks.


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 24, 2008)

ummm...lets see. maybe your mobo is fulty? that is very strange


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 24, 2008)

Seems that board with that chipset has a weird way of recognizing memory. It might not be able to run four sticks of 800. Try putting the two sticks in, boot into the bios and set the memory to 677, shut down. Put all four sticks in and see if it boots.


----------



## bcomatts (Oct 24, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> Seems that board with that chipset has a weird way of recognizing memory. It might not be able to run four sticks of 800. Try putting the two sticks in, boot into the bios and set the memory to 677, shut down. Put all four sticks in and see if it boots.



Yea, I actually tried that during my troubleshooting... nothing.


----------



## LeetSamurai (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello,

I have the same mobo with the same RAM and guess what with the same problem as described here - it’s just not having it with all four DIMMs installed.

Did you manage to find a resolution for this? I have searched high and low for the answer but I am at a loss.


----------



## Bill16857 (Dec 13, 2008)

vista or xp? xp only supports 4gb


----------



## LeetSamurai (Dec 15, 2008)

Its actually going to be running ESX server but I don't even get that far!

I've sent this board back to get a new model now as there appears to be no resolution for this


----------

